# Fissiden fontanus ?



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Can someone tell me if this is Fissiden fontanus?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

From what I can see, it looks more like _Fontinalis antipyretica_. Closeup pic?

BTW, it's_ Fissiden*S*_.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Definitely not _Fissidens fontanus_. I agree that it looks more like Willow Moss.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

I think the plant in this picture in not fissidens, all kinds of fissidens have plumage form ...im my country, they call them plumage moss....


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Here's a closeup picture, does it look like Fontinalis antipyretica in this picture also?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, that's probably what it is. The leaves look to be very pointed and overlapping, typical chartacteristics of _Fontinalis_.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for your help, 

Bill


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Here's a picure of the same moss grown in better lighting and less current than the first pictures. This isn't a great picture but you it give you a better idea of what the moss looks like.

Bill


----------

